# New corporation couplings



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

These were on the counter at the wholesalers late last week. They are a new style coupling designed to cover multiple pipe sizes with one fitting. Excuse the picture quality as they're taken with my cell phone.

The flared style compression point along with metal toothed grippers spaced within the rubber ring are supposed to allow for multiple pipe size use.

I use both Cambridge Brass and Meuller products for water works stuff and find them both top notch.

The castings are certainly heavy duty and the machining is nice too but, I'm not sure how comfortable I am with the theory...

Anyhow, I'll have to give it a try at some point. Just thought I'd pass it on.

Mark


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Those multi size couplings have been in use in Europe for ages and they seem to work just fine...


----------

